# Solved: need to burn mov files to dvd



## margs (Mar 17, 2002)

I recently bought a Canon SX 10 IS and took a 20 minute movie. The file extension is MOV. It came with Zoombrowser which will burn a CD but this is too big for a CD and needs to be a DVD. Zoombrowser doesn't burn DVDs. My only recourse I think it so pay $100 or more on Nero 9 or some other program. Is there a cheaper way to burn this movie I have to a DVD? I need it to be converted to a MPEG4 format so it can be played on a compatible DVD player. 
Thanks for any suggestions.
Margs


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

Well, in the word of video converting there are soo many ways to go about this (I'm talking about all the differnt software programs out) that I can see where you could get lost.
First.. You may need a codec for this. Equally you may not. 
I would use handbreak to convert the files into mp4. In there you can choose how much you would like to compress the files.

You can probably burn the files using windows explorer. 
Try that. 
If that dosent work for you, i.e you need a codec or the dvd player will not read the mp4 let me know I will be looking for a program to do this for you.


----------



## margs (Mar 17, 2002)

Hi Dannyn. Thanks for being so quick in responding. I find myself looking at Amazon where Nero 9 and Roxio are much less than in the local stores here but then that may be an American price. I have to think about the conversion. 
I don't see myself making a whole lot of DVDs but I just have some personal video that I want to share with my sisters. Our old family home sold and I would like to share the video I took. Oh yes and a wedding is coming up so it might be a good idea to learn how to burn these MOV movies so they can play them. I said MPEG 4 as I thought it was the newest way to view movies but if they have older DVDs I might need to use a different file extension. I only know a little about this stuff. I have Nero start smart, which I use when I need to burn stuff. It is getting a program to recognize the original file that seems to present my problem. 
I just looked at Handbreak. I see it handles mov files. If I used that program to convert my movie then I presume all I need to do is open my Nero to burn it? 
What format would you recommend I use to share my burned DVD to be played on a DVD player?


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

Ok. I thought that you wanted the .mp4 extension, that is why I pointed you in that direction. I would say knowing this now that you do not want to burn to .mp4.
I have Nero an a few of my Windows machines, so I will look for you tomorrow and see what I can dig up.
I am a mac user, so I will look up how to do this on a pc tomorrow. I am off to bed now.


----------



## margs (Mar 17, 2002)

Thanks for all your help. I am up way past my bedtime. Talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## peck1234 (Aug 27, 2008)

Convertxtodvd allows any video type to be converted on dvd...

http://www.vso-software.fr/products...w&aid=199647&gclid=CKX-nL3M8poCFQVxFQodEAfFdA


----------



## margs (Mar 17, 2002)

Thanks Peck1234. I appreciate your help and would love to try it but still want to wait for dannyn to answer. I'm a little nervous about such but will keep it for reference.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

Ok.. 
So let me let you in on a little trick for burning dvds. When a movie is in the dvd format, you have VIDEO_TS and AUDIO_TS. You will go into the VIDEO_TS folder and copy all the files to a dvd to burn the dvd. 
That being said you will need an app to go from mov to dvd files. 
I just thought that may be useful knowledge to you, so I shared it.
Dvd flick also outputs to this file system if in the "project Settings" menu you don't select save to iso or burn disc.

I would use Dvd flick.
You can get it (and yes its free  ) from www.dvdflick.net(it even has Tetris to play for those long encodes)
It will add menus, and even burn the dvd right there for you.(even though that tutorial says it doesn't) You do not need Nero.
Here is a tutorial to help you out: 




Try that and see how that works for you. If you are stuck in the route of using Nero I can find out how, but I think this is easier.


----------



## margs (Mar 17, 2002)

Thanks dannyn. I will look into it. If I need help in any way I do hope I can call on you again via this thread. 
All I can think of at the moment without trying it out is I suppose it will advise me of the extension to use for general DVD playing. 
Here goes.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

No it will not. It automatic converts them to the correct extension. Actually if you use the built in dvd burner you will not even see that part.
But, if you just wanted to know, it is going to convert them to the VIDEO_TS file system that I explained earlier. 
Yes, anything you need, I am here to help.


----------



## ronnzz (Jun 6, 2009)

for me i use some software converter for dvd video..

_________________
remote workforce | livechat operators


----------



## margs (Mar 17, 2002)

Hi ronnzz. What is the software you use? I got DVD Flick and used it last night. It is a simple little program with a great tutorial which helped me get the job done. 

Dannyn I first downloaded AVS Video Converter which is on the second link page when clicking on download from Flick. I didn't follow the instruction from the tut and got it by mistake. I have gone to control panel to delete the program but it says that a portion of the program is still running and to shut it down before attempting to remove. As far as I know the program is not running. Something in the background must be. Should I be concerned with this???? Any ideas how to remove this program. 
Another little glitch with my Canon camera is that it has put the audio about one second lag time behind the video. Could be an issue I need to take up with Canon. Haven't noticed it until now. Guess most of my movies don't have talking in them or it is just me behind the lens talking. 
I do appreciate all you have done for me. Many thanks


----------



## margs (Mar 17, 2002)

After videoing me talking I see that it is not a camera fault with the lag time it is once it is downloaded and saved to the computer. I think I can probably use a program to set the audio to correct this glitch. I'm not going to do that now as what I have doesn't include that sort of editing. One day maybe. But Zoombrowser should do a better job I think.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

Margs. Glad to hear that software worked for you.
Sorry that you clicked on that link. That is advertisement that is not related to dvdflick. 
Try Revo uninstaller to get that taken care of. 

So when you download the .mov to the computer and play it, is that where you see the issue?
Yes, Zoombrowser should be able to take care of that for you.


----------



## margs (Mar 17, 2002)

I made a talking video of myself and it played in sync in the camera. Once downloaded using Zoombrowser and I played it on the pc it is out of sync and then when burnt it is also out. So Zoombrowser is delaying the audio a bit. I don't usually have talking from in front of the camera to notice this problem. It is usually me from behind. 
dannyn thank you for the recommendation to remove that silly program. Don't know where my head was. I'll let you know if it works.


----------



## margs (Mar 17, 2002)

Again thank you dannyn the revo uninstaller has done the job. You are a whizz.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

Yes, no problem. 
Download VLC player. http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-windows.html
See if you get the audio lag in that program also.


----------



## margs (Mar 17, 2002)

dannyn I downloaded VLC player and it works just fine. When I play any video using Zoombrowser it lags. Do you think that I can switch the player Zoombrowser uses or I should do as you told me in the beginning (which I was in too much of a hurry to do ) and that is put the file to be burned into a separate file and burn from there?


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

Well.. if it plays fine in VLC that means there is no issue with the video it is an issue in Zoombrowser. So if you use Dvdflick to burn these you should be good to go.


----------



## margs (Mar 17, 2002)

dannyn you are such a dear for sticking with me. All I can offer is many many thanks and a cyber hug


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

Yep, I like doing it. Gives me a break from studying for finals. 
Anything you need I will help. If you need anything else you can either post here or if you start a new thread PM me the link and I will help you where we left off.


----------



## margs (Mar 17, 2002)

All I can think of right now is good luck on the finals.


----------



## ivymu023 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi. You can use uSeesoft Total Video Converter. It is a powerful video converter which can convert different video files quickly and easily. You can use it to convert mov to dvd format easily.

There are two versions of this converter for free downloading:
Windows version: http://www.useesoft.com/products/useesoft-total-video-converter.exe?sa=mxx
Mac version: http://www.useesoft.com/products/useesoft-total-video-converter.dmg?sa=mxx
You can also go to http://www.useesoft.com?sa=mxx for more details about uSeesoft DVD Tools and Video/Audio Converters.


----------



## margs (Mar 17, 2002)

ivymu023
Thanks for replying to this thread. I have used one that works well for me but will keep your suggestion on file.


----------

